# Ah, someone just shared another way to weave in ends . . .



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.

When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:

1. Fold the working end back on itself.
2. At the folded end, loop the end from the new skein thru the loop and double this piece.
3. Continue to knit with these two doubled strands until you're knitting with a single strand from the new skein.
4. You can safely snip off any tails and will know all is secure.

I tried this and it is terrific and invisible. Let me know if you want pictures. I probably won't get it done till mid-January.

Hope it works for you.

pzoe


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. But I have a question?? Doesn't it look bulky where you are knitting the double thickness of each yarn. I'm interested to know. How far of a piece do you knit with double.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This is what I do when joining in a new colour, and I don't want the two colours to 'mix'.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I used the technique on a small cowl knit with fingerling yarn. The joined area looked great to me. You would knit approximately 14 inches total with doubled yarn. I'm never satisfied with my regular end treatments so I really like this technique. If you try it I hope you like it.

pzoe


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you I'm going to try this method as I'm not happy with the way I'm doing it at present.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Please let me know if you like it. I couldn't be more pleased with this method.

pzoe


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

What a great idea, although I'm also a bit concerned about the bulk. Should work fine for most thinner yarns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

With thicker yarns - that have separable plies; i.e. not such ply-less yarns as Homespun - I separate them in half and only fold over half the strands. I wrap them around each other as though recreating the plies, and then knit about five or six stitches doubled on each side of the actual join. This still leaves me ends to weave in, but I've never had a join come undone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

What a great idea ... Definitely have to try this!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a great video, but I've never bothered with the weaving in of the tail into the strand of yarn. 

Another use of folding the yarn back on itself is to determine if two yarns are the same thickness - when folded that way, you run the join between thumb and index and your fingers can detect any difference in thicknesses!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, this is just great. Thank you.

pzoe


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, pzoe. I'll surely use this method.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Perhaps it is too early in the morning but I just cannot visualize this. As I am a visual person in learning new techniques (and not just knitting), I have to see it to get it. When you can, please post pictures. Thanks. I just finished weaving in ends on 11 afghans that I gifted for Christmas and any new, easier way to do it is welcome.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

Will this work with any kind of yarn or just wool?


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

This is kind of what I ended up doing, but didn't weave in the doubled first color. Now I know the right way to do it. Thanks pzoe. I generally use worsted weight yarn and have not seen a bulking up at the joint so it should be ok with thinner yarn.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

This does sound like the Russian join, except that the ends are not woven in.
I have done this from time to time!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you, pzoe. I'm afraid I may need another skein for the cowl I'm knitting. I always worry that my joins aren't secure enough. I'll give this method a try.

Penny


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I found this - 



 - is it similar?


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting.... Might have a thickness for a row or more in your item, but the stitches would be very "secured".... thanks for the hint.... might be a few inches less than 16 though... thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I've never heard of this technique. Another cool learning tip from the KP gang!I'll give it a try.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Weaving ends is the only part of knitting I dislike. I don't even mind sewing seams as much as I mind weaving ends.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I have projects that only need the ends woven in, well a few seems have been waiting as well!


dragondrummer said:


> Thanks for posting this. Weaving ends is the only part of knitting I dislike. I don't even mind sewing seams as much as I mind weaving ends.


----------



## bgwwsea (Dec 26, 2011)

I went to the website for the Russian join and is it a great way to join yarn. Really neat. Thank you for sharing this tip.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Just an idea as I've never tried this, what about using 1-2 size smaller needles when working this section? The smaller needles might make up for the extra bulk???


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. Great idea.


----------



## JOANROBRTS (Sep 29, 2011)

Watched the video and this looks great. i am going to try this on my next join. Thanks for the wonderful information.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great video. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


I'm not getting it.....sorry. Maybe a few pics *would* help from your DH.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

carol, thank you for that video, that showed it all and now i understand. i couldn't visual how that would work like another knitter said, this showed it nicely. my question is how do you sew it into, like this sock wool? this is so fine, i can't see how that is going to work... i haven't had to do that yet, but i might, if i get into knitting knee hi-s and i want to do that... i always do the slip knot, like a good sailor, but then you do have to deal with the ends, but they seem to go in alright. on most things. however, i do want to do your tech. with the heavier yarns...thanx for sharing this with me and then the video...


CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.


----------



## imhs19755 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to try this. It's got to be better than what I do!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I tried the Russian join and made an unholy mess of it. The method in the OP sounds more like my speed. Found another video, which may, or may not, be similar.


----------



## yellowrose741 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to see photos. I am not quite clear on what you are saying. Thank so much !!



pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I will be away till mid-January and then will get photos posted. In the mean time (later in the day - LOL) try following the directions with an actual project. It's so simple once you do it. 

pzoe


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

A great idea...I'm going to try it!

Also, the suggestion of the smaller needle...that might really work too!

THANKS!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

oh my goodness, look what i found... 



 and this works for me, as i am using wool blends for socks and i thought, how would i sew on this fine yarn.. well, this is a winner. won't work on worsted, but the video that Carolfromtexas shared is great for that. this is great for the animal yarns, i'm like beside myself happy with this...


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

My mother had a great idea for adding in new yarn. If say it had a number of ply's say 6 ply yarn. she would separate the yarns 3 and 3 for about one and a half inches, cut off three of the ply's and do the same with the joining yarn. Then she wold put the two pieces of yarn together roll it in her hand. There is your join. carry on knitting. This is very secure and invisible. I hope I have explained it ok. Regards Carol.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I tried spit splicing at the same time I tried the Russian join. I failed with both.  But now that things have calmed down some, I may try the spit splicing again. I mainly work with wools.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Me too Fran...spit splicing is a winner on wool! Thanks!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I have just looked at the previous messager and checked out the spit splice method of joining yarn and it is very simmilar to the one I have just posted. Carol


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic video on the Russian join -a must see! Thanks a lot, you all made my day.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Since I work mostly with acrylic yarns( Allergic to wool) the Russian join is the one I will try. It looks pretty easy. See! Once more I start the day with new information. That and my coffee and I am off and running! Well, hobbling as fast as I can anyway. Thankx. Edith


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

This sounds like the Russian join on YouTube. Any yarn and even shorter lengths of tail work.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I'm a tad confused, so do you knot thme together?


----------



## BarbaraL (Aug 23, 2011)

I also dont get it and cannot imagine even with thin yarn it doesn't show unwanted bulk. I would love to see the pix, also will check out the you tube. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

The way you describe is what I did until I learned the Russian way. Yes it takes time...but finishing is DONE and NO more yarn ends poppin out...like they still do on an afghan when I was still using the fold over method. Russian way is good with synthetic yarns. Wool eventually melds. Regarding thickness: if concerned try to have it happen where it won't be so obvious.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Must be sosmthing wrong with me. Im just not getting this. Sounds good i think. Will try it and see..


----------



## Bain (Apr 7, 2011)

I am certainly going to try this method, it is very similar to the video re Russian method which is great. I will say I am really concerned about the bulk that would result. I just can't imagine that the area would be so much thicker from the rest of the garment, but I will have to try it to see that it works. Thank you for sharing. I have always wanted a better method from the one I use.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Will it work when you are doing Fair Isle? I am doing a Fair Isle sweater now, and boy do I have the tails. I will try it. Thank you for sharing. ;0)


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is how I weave the ends in. I have been doing that for years. Nice neat work.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I have often done this, and it truly is invisible. You can also hold the extra yarn to the back and weave as to knit and purl just like you would when bobbin knitting. The latter is not as invisible as the former, but can be disguised pretty well if using the same color yarn. HUGS


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> With thicker yarns - that have separable plies; i.e. not such ply-less yarns as Homespun - I separate them in half and only fold over half the strands. I wrap them around each other as though recreating the plies, and then knit about five or six stitches doubled on each side of the actual join. This still leaves me ends to weave in, but I've never had a join come undone.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for this hint. I'll be at this point soon on my current project and will try this method.

Good to hear from you. Happy Holidays!


----------



## rfmoor (Dec 1, 2011)

No.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are knitting a selvage to either end you can also knit in the extra yarn down the side of your work where the tail began, and it will be invisible when you finally knit or sew your pieces together, or even if you aren't sewing the sides together...it will be hidden on the edge.


----------



## knit50 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm going to try it!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a great way to join yarn, I did it several time and I am hook. No lumps and it doesn't feel lumpy


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a great way to join yarn, I did it several time and I am hook. No lumps and it doesn't feel lumpy. The Russian knot


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


As I am a visual type of person, I would love a picture. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

spit splicing only works if it is animal yarn..not on man-made. at least that is what i learn on that video i posted.


Emell said:


> I tried spit splicing at the same time I tried the Russian join. I failed with both.  But now that things have calmed down some, I may try the spit splicing again. I mainly work with wools.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

No knots. Think of linking your two index fingers together. One finger facing you. The other facing away. That's the way the two strands look looped. Then you knit from one end across the loop and keep going. You are basically making one thicker strand. It really doesn't show. Hope this helps, but the Russian join vid on utube will show you. There is a method for splitting the yarn an and. Braiding it but this method is simpler and better I think.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Take your two forefingers and hook then together. That's the general idea of this method. One forefinger for each yarn. May be easier to visualize.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for this info. I'm going to try it.


----------



## kandy (Feb 20, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

To Carol from Texas: WOW, what a great system


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm always opened to new and improved methods of doing things; however, I can't wrap my mind around this method. Can you post pics please. Would love to try it. Thanks :?


----------



## Grindstonemama (Aug 12, 2011)

This is wonderful! Thank you for sharing the video. I will most certainly use this method!


----------



## AmyP (Aug 8, 2011)

This is so cool! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

I also do this when working with the same color yarn, but I take a darning needle and take the ends and weave them into the loop a few inches back and then pull it straight and trim ends . It makes a almost invisible splice.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm making a quick video and will pat it in a minute.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

jditlin said:


> Just an idea as I've never tried this, what about using 1-2 size smaller needles when working this section? The smaller needles might make up for the extra bulk???


Ive done this for years and never really had any trouble with bulk.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Neat! I just did this on a scarf I'm knitting.


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

I would love to have pictures. Sometimes easier for me to see something as I read it and this sure sounds like one of these times. Thank you.


----------



## Karlene (Sep 21, 2011)

When I'm trying to join thick yarn, i snip out a ply or two from the working yarn and the new one! The join is much thinner. Try it a couple of times with scrap!


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great tip. Sounds like it would be so much better than going back to weave in all those ends. But, I'm with Emell, I can't visualize it so looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I wondered about this and joining a new color, how do you make sure it starts where you want it?


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

see if I'm understanding... you join like the russian knitting but you don't weave in the ends?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


This is a great idea. A knitting friend of mine told me about a slightly different method: having just a few inches remaining--3 or 4 inches of the old skein, hold about the same length of the new strand with it, and knit them two together until the old skein runs out, and you're knitting just with the new one. I, too, was convinced that it would be a "lumpy bump" and would show on the "right" side. But...not only does it NOT show, after you've done a few rows with the new skein, you can't even FIND the join!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

Just watched the video, great idea, will definitely try it.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Here is my very amateur video on making the loop and knitting the join. Had to figure out flikr so hope this works and is helpful. Made the video before coffee. That may explain a lot!!!

__
https://flic.kr/p/6588432353


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


Oh! You get Such a Bless your heart for this suggestion! This will be TONS better than knotting and/or weaving ends in. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I would like to have pictures if possible.


pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


----------



## valtrozelle (Nov 27, 2011)

I would love to see a video demo of your "weave in ends" in YouTube so you may help many knitters learn how to do it more easily. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## laylajeanne (Sep 18, 2011)

I read about this in a book which also called it the Russian Join but didn't mention the weaving. I found out about that when I googled it and found the video. I've been using it ever since on a variety of yarns. It works great, and I haven't had any problem with it.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Bulkarn said:


> Here is my very amateur video on making the loop and knitting the join. Had to figure out flikr so hope this works and is helpful. Made the video before coffee. That may explain a lot!!!
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6588432353
> ...


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

victa said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> ...


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

there's a little something here you might like to see


----------



## Nanaran (Nov 3, 2011)

Please clarify end of Step#2, not sure what you meant. Thank you


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds very interesting, I too would appreciate it if you would post pictures as I always worry about the ends coming out when washed.


----------



## knitabrit (Nov 14, 2011)

this looks amazing. i will try it
thanks


----------



## knitabrit (Nov 14, 2011)

the idea sounds brill, not sure its i follow it but i will give it a try. 
nothing worse than ends that come undone and hang out.
thanks
j


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh my, I absolutely HATE working in ends, and this sounds like an absolute DREAM!! Thank you so much for sharing! I'm working on a Cowichan sweater right now, and am about half way done. I really wish I would have heard of this technique earlier to save those millions of ends to work in later...)


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I have tried this method of joining and I believe it is called a russian join.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm still trying to visualize this, but will give it a try. My concern is knitting with double yarn for 14 inches....did you mean 14 stitches...maybe I read it wrong. luv


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've used this method on all kinds of yarn and the row with the double knitting is barely noticeable. I have to really search for it.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, hope to try this soon!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is a Russian splice or join.



pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

This is a method that I recently learned and am thrilled with it. Don't know if any of you have used it...


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I can't picture this, meaning the original post.. Is there a youtube video for it?


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Well, Good for the Russians! First the Russian ballet, and now this!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

maureenadrian73 said:


> I'm still trying to visualize this, but will give it a try. My concern is knitting with double yarn for 14 inches....did you mean 14 stitches...maybe I read it wrong. luv


14 inches would be better.

Thin both yarns by cutting away half the number of plies (if it's a 4 ply yarn, cut away 14 inches of 2 of the plies) on each yarn end, then you would just hook the two around each other at the spot where you cut away half the plies, fold each on back on itself to once again make 4 plies thick, and knit, holding the folded halves together, until you've secured a few stitches, then proceed, making a 7 inch length join on both the old and new yarn.

Make sense? I can't wait to use this method!


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I like this idea and will certainly give it a try on my next afghan of many colors!


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


Wow -- I love it! Thanks so much!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

When adding a new skein of the same color I usually just knit with both skeins for several stitches. I've only had a problem with thickness a couple of times. I can feel the thickness, but usually can't see a difference. I only do a few stitches - 4 or so - but I've never had anything pull apart. I've done it with several types of yarn. It worked really well with a fuzzy lace weight yarn for a shawl knitted loosely. Unlike tying the yarn and/or weaving in ends, it didn't show at all!


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

It sounds like you're knitting with four strands for a few inches, is that right? (Two of the "folded back"original skein and two of the "joined in" new skein)


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> maureenadrian73 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to visualize this, but will give it a try. My concern is knitting with double yarn for 14 inches....did you mean 14 stitches...maybe I read it wrong. luv
> ...


Now it makes sense. THANKYOU. luv


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I just bookmarked this so I can check out all of these ideas at my leisure - I have a lot of that now Christmas is over - just a skull scarf left to do for my future DIL. I let her pick her own scarf so I would know she likes it. Maybe I will use one or two of these joins in the scarf for practice. 

Thanks for starting this thread and for all the links everyone posted. I am going to enjoy this.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I use this most of the time. It only works with multi-ply yarn. It is not bulky and it looks great.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


I just watched the video from one of the posts below & this is a wonderful way to join yarn! I am definitely going to start using this.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> ...


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Just watched the video and find it a great join. I will use this in all future KP's. Many thanks for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, how lovely. I would love to have pictures. I am very much a visual learner. God bless you for your willingness to do this and for sharing with others!


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am having a hard time understanding this. Could you please explain it to me?! I am asking you becasue I saw you do this and have been knitting for sometime. Or maybe add a video? Thank you for your time!
Take each day one stitch at a time!
Keep on Knitting!
Theresa in Maine


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

I was also taught to join wool this way but my mother would add wetness to her hands before rolling the wool and it worked like a charm. I don't believe this method works for anything but wool however, at least I haven't had sucess with any other type of yarn that I've tried.


Bennieblue said:


> My mother had a great idea for adding in new yarn. If say it had a number of ply's say 6 ply yarn. she would separate the yarns 3 and 3 for about one and a half inches, cut off three of the ply's and do the same with the joining yarn. Then she wold put the two pieces of yarn together roll it in her hand. There is your join. carry on knitting. This is very secure and invisible. I hope I have explained it ok. Regards Carol.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> Will this work with any kind of yarn or just wool?


I have used this method for several months on worsted. I don't notice much difference in thickness. Works for both wool and synthetic yarn. Give it a try!


----------



## Plum Knitty (Jul 9, 2011)

Emell said:


> Perhaps it is too early in the morning but I just cannot visualize this. As I am a visual person in learning new techniques (and not just knitting), I have to see it to get it. When you can, please post pictures. Thanks. I just finished weaving in ends on 11 afghans that I gifted for Christmas and any new, easier way to do it is welcome.


Me, too. Thanks.


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

Great idea thanks


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

jditlin said:


> Just an idea as I've never tried this, what about using 1-2 size smaller needles when working this section? The smaller needles might make up for the extra bulk???


That's a great idea!! I love the Russian Join, but it does leave about 4-5 stitches that are a little thicker. I'll have to try your idea!!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

fran-e said:


> oh my goodness, look what i found...
> 
> 
> 
> and this works for me, as i am using wool blends for socks and i thought, how would i sew on this fine yarn.. well, this is a winner. won't work on worsted, but the video that Carolfromtexas shared is great for that. this is great for the animal yarns, i'm like beside myself happy with this...


It works on worsted. But only on yarn that felts.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

As my daughter would say, "OH MY COW!" that is absolutely amazing!! I looked at the video and it blew my mind. I saved it as I fully intend to put it to good use a lot. Thank you thank you.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

saracastelli said:


> I wondered about this and joining a new color, how do you make sure it starts where you want it?


I have answer to that one! Knit to where you need to join, put a safety pin right there, undo the previous 5 or 6 stitches, loop the yarn at the safety pin, knit the old doubled yarn those 5 or 6 stitches to the safety pin and continue past the safety pin for another 5 or 6 stitches with the new yarn doubled. Viola! Invisible join and color change!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Smart lady!! That is why I love this site. There is always someome or someoneS who can help when you have questions.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> there's a little something here you might like to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Bulkarn said:


> No knots. Think of linking your two index fingers together. One finger facing you. The other facing away. That's the way the two strands look looped. Then you knit from one end across the loop and keep going. You are basically making one thicker strand. It really doesn't show. Hope this helps, but the Russian join vid on utube will show you. There is a method for splitting the yarn an and. Braiding it but this method is simpler and better I think.


OK have the visual, I think. My forte is scarves and afghans and I work with bulky wool. Wouldn't bulky wool be too thick? I'm currently into alpaca and, for the life of me, I can't remember if I can split it to make the join smaller. As I posted previously, I have tried the Russian join and the spit join and bombed out on both of them.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

saracastelli said:


> I wondered about this and joining a new color, how do you make sure it starts where you want it?


What I do to make sure the new color starts at the right spot is I knit to the place I want the new color to start, add the new color loop with Russian Join, then tink back 7-8 stitches, weave the ends in with the second half of the russian join then knit as usual. You might want to knit one stitch further, because I always slip the first stitch of the row, so my color change shows up as the first stitch on the new row. I hope this is clearer than it sounds to me here? If not I'll take some pics for you later.


----------



## judsretired (Apr 14, 2011)

Pzoe, thanks for this tip on how to take cars of ends. I use the Russian join on thick yarns and this should work great on the thiner yarns.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


why does it have to be 16 inches - is that too long - could it be shorter?


----------



## saracastelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you....that's what I was looking for. 
(re: joining a new color)


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, I looked it up on the internet and...I can't wait to tell my sisters and to try it!


----------



## adabanks (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks pzoe, I just tried it and it works your explanation was as good as a picture, thanks a million, Ada


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


All depends what stitch you are doing, sometimes it can look bulky, I would much rather start a new ball of wool at the beginning of the row,and weave in the left yarn with a darning needle, sometimes the seam can be sewn up with this strand of yarn too..
I sometimes weave in like you say, but only for certain knitting patterns, if just purl/plain it can make it bulky. I saw the lady in our local Knitting shop join wool rolling the 2 strands of yarn together,she said it will not come apart, but I would be scared it would come apart at some time!!
Happy knitting ladies <3


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

You did a great job of explaining - I will be trying this.
Joanie


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Emell- You gifted 11 afghans this year?. It would take a long time for me to make one afghan. Congratulations on your knittng ability. I might try for one next year. Ada.


----------



## MLYLib (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes please, post pics


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Yippppeee! I'm so happy to know this! Many thanks


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been knitting for 50 years. I was taught that you only need about 5 stitches knitting with both yarns, so that's what I've always done and have never had a problem.


----------



## beejayil (Nov 12, 2011)

I would love some pictures. Thank you!


----------



## katbrown (Feb 17, 2011)

I would also like pics of this method.


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

i not only understand your instructions but i love this way of attaching a new skein. my only question is will it unravel in the washing machine. thanks a lot, cheryl


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

seamus said:


> Emell- You gifted 11 afghans this year?. It would take a long time for me to make one afghan. Congratulations on your knittng ability. I might try for one next year. Ada.


Thank you, Seamus. Well, they weren't throws but not humongous either, about 40 x 50, give or take some inches in width and length. Most of the patterns weren't that complex, some went quickly, others took more time. I still have three and a half to finish and bought enough yarn today to start four afghans and a shawlette for Christmas 2012.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you can't wait to try it..


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

That sounds wonderful to me, I've always had trouble starting a new ball of yarn but I never though of doubling back on itself, I just ran one along side of the other and knit both but it left a little tuft of yarn sometimes visible. Knotting is not an option is it?


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great video, this seems like a foolproof way to make a join. Wonderful...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HoneyOink said:


> This is a method that I recently learned and am thrilled with it. Don't know if any of you have used it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> HoneyOink said:
> 
> 
> > This is a method that I recently learned and am thrilled with it. Don't know if any of you have used it...
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cheryl gerich said:


> i not only understand your instructions but i love this way of attaching a new skein. my only question is will it unravel in the washing machine. thanks a lot, cheryl


Not unless the yarn is super slick - think slippery novelty yarns. I've got afghans made over the last thirty years and none has a knot and none has come undone. All have been machine washed and dried.


----------



## christurkey (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a modified version of the "Russian Join". You can look it up on the internet. It would be a little less bulky but similar.


----------



## Baker (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, that flew so high I didn't feel the draft.
If you have an opportunity, please send a PM.
Thanks so much.


----------



## rachelstech (Dec 28, 2011)

Would like to see the picture


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nan591 said:


> I don't use knots either, just wondering if they were ever acceptable especially on the end of a row.


As with many things, there are two schools of thought on to knot or not to knot.

From day one, I hated the slip knot to begin either knitting or crocheting. Once I figured out that it was not absolutely necessary 99.9999% of the time, I dispensed with it.

As for knots for joining new balls or new colours ... I just won't knot.

That said, I am happy enough to wear hand made sweaters with knots. Well done, a knot can hold forever. I just prefer not to knot.

Then there was the 100% cotton, hand-made-in-Eastern-Europe, multicoloured sweater that my mother wanted me to repair. When I turned it inside out, I found that the separate colour blocks had been knotted where they joined the next. The knots were simple overhand knots. The yarn was relatively slick. The 'tails' on the knots were non-existent; they'd been cut flush with the knot. One knot had come undone and begun unravelling. There was not enough slack in the yarn for me to be able to effect a neat repair job, _especially_ not in the centre of the front. Whatever she paid for it, it was wasted - all for the false economy of a few inches of proper finishing. We were not happy about that.

I am of the no-knot school of knitting.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I will definitely try this.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice trick


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

When I first learned to do yarn work, I was taught to knot. I always thought it bulky and unsightly and it wasn't until many years later that I was taught to "rub" the two yarns together to change color and to weave with a needle any yarn that left a tail. There are so many ways to do it, that no matter your preference or talent, there is a way to change colors and/or finish off the tails without having bulk or coming apart. We're always looking for an easier way. And most times, it's posted on KP. Thanks for doing so.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

When I first learned to do yarn work, I was taught to knot. I always thought it bulky and unsightly and it wasn't until many years later that I was taught to "rub" the two yarns together to change color and to weave with a needle any yarn that left a tail. There are so many ways to do it, that no matter your preference or talent, there is a way to change colors and/or finish off the tails without having bulk or coming apart. We're always looking for an easier way. And most times, it's posted on KP. Thanks for doing so.


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Definitely a Russian joint , it is a neat way to join yarns ! I came across it by accident too ;-)


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I do it this way too, and I like it a lot. But, thanks for sharing, as many others may not know about it.


----------



## cynD (Dec 20, 2011)

OH I love this!!! it is better than just knitting both ends in as I do now.. I hate knots so I just knit both yarns in at once. I usually do the same with my starter yarn that is always left hanging to weave in and trim... This is sweet and easy. perfect!



CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's a great video, but I've never bothered with the weaving in of the tail into the strand of yarn.
> 
> Another use of folding the yarn back on itself is to determine if two yarns are the same thickness - when folded that way, you run the join between thumb and index and your fingers can detect any difference in thicknesses!


Jessica-Jean...Russian works with Homespun and similar yarns.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this is one of my favorite sites. Stacy makes the best videos....clear...well lighted and no wasted words. Used the spit splice with sock yarn. Wonderful trick.



fran-e said:


> oh my goodness, look what i found...
> 
> 
> 
> and this works for me, as i am using wool blends for socks and i thought, how would i sew on this fine yarn.. well, this is a winner. won't work on worsted, but the video that Carolfromtexas shared is great for that. this is great for the animal yarns, i'm like beside myself happy with this...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I have not done two color joins ....so hope you get an answer 
******************


saracastelli said:


> I wondered about this and joining a new color, how do you make sure it starts where you want it?


 :roll:


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

The Back to back join of interlocking colors is faster than the Russian Join. It is shown in pictures at
http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/back-to-back-join.html
3) (above) In step 3, you will INTERLOCK the old color (LAVENDER) with the new color (PURPLE) at the spot you have previously marked. You do this by folding the PURPLE yarn over the LAVENDER yarn at that spot. The LAVENDER yarn is now folded back on itself, creating a doubled strand--one strand is the yarn coming from the work, the other is the strand going to the ball. The PURPLE yarn is also folded back on itself, and again, a doubled strand is created, with one strand of yarn coming from the ball of purple yarn, and the other strand being the tail--which you should leave plenty long--several inches, at least.

The only time you need to use the Russian Join is when you have slippery yarn where the back to back join won't hold and you need to sew the strands to themselves.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

In using ChocPieMom's link, I ran across a summary of all joins, http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html, which clearly sets out how and what to do. Brilliant! Thanks ChocPieMom!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Emell said:


> In using ChocPieMom's link, I ran across a summary of all joins, http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html, which clearly sets out how and what to do. Brilliant! Thanks ChocPieMom!


Wow...that's a great site...many thanks!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## minerva123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Carol, thanks so much for the video link to join yarn. I have been knitting and crocheting for over 70 years, and disliked adding yarn or new colors because of the need to weave in ends.

This video is ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC! I wish I thought of it. It leaves the item so neat. I will never do it any other way! Thank you again for sharing it. The other method of folding it back and working the yarn together is OK, but it can get bulky at times.
BTW, I also live in Texas. Being so large, it is remote you live near me. I am in the Woodlands. 

We had 39 degrees last night.. BRRR (After having lived in Florida for 50 years, find this tooooo cold for me)..Minerva


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG - I can't wait to try this! It might show on 'finer' knitting, but bulky pieces would work.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is what I do when joining in a new colour, and I don't want the two colours to 'mix'.[/quote
> I remove some of the bulk by snippiing a ply(or two, depending on number of yarn) from each end at the fold, it lessens the bulk as you join.....Della


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was always taught that knots were not acceptable, however, look at Prism yarns. They are all knotted. I spoke with someone at a knit shop recently and asked why knots suddenly seem to be acceptable and she just shrugged her shoulders. The reason knots are NOT acceptable is because the yarn loses its' elasticity at that point. But, for some reason, in this day and age, knots seem to be acceptable to some.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Knitters. There is also the braided join. Tutorial on Youtube. My favorite method consists of placing the end of the new yarn (2 inches) parallel to my left needle, ___> in this direction and hooked it with my active yarn when knitting 5-6 stitches. Then I place then end (2 inches) of the right hand yarn <---------- this direction and place it parallel to the left needle and knit over it as I did before. Although there might be some bulkiness on the wrong side offf the project, there is no blukiness in the right side.


----------



## Koolnana (Jun 1, 2011)

Pictures please! Hiding ends with a darning needle is my pet peeve! Would appreciate anyone's input! K


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Emell said:


> In using ChocPieMom's link, I ran across a summary of all joins, http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html, which clearly sets out how and what to do. Brilliant! Thanks ChocPieMom!


Emell, thanks for this site too as the other method really doesn't work as well as I would like on 100% cotton. I think I it's just too thin. Looks like one of these will do better for it.


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for this site!!!
Know I can go on with my knitting!
Take each day one stitch at a time!
Theresa in Maine


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I find the Russian join very interesting as well as the Spit Splicing! 
ThanksLadies!!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I looped and joined the new yarn. Only did one row after that but it looks OK. Guess I'll be able to see it better afterr I knit a few more rows. Thank you whomever suggested thinking of it as joining index fingers. It worked. :thumbup:


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani said:


> Emell said:
> 
> 
> > In using ChocPieMom's link, I ran across a summary of all joins, http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html, which clearly sets out how and what to do. Brilliant! Thanks ChocPieMom!
> ...


Thank you so much, I printed everything out to keep with my other 'tricks' pages.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> there's a great Youtube video on joining yarn. It's called a Russian join. I stumbled on it by accident. It's pretty slick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I will have to try that. The Russian join does leave a piece to weave in, so this must be great. 
I printed the instructions. I am a new knitter and glad to learn new things. I will practice that right now. 
Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I use the same method on both crocheting and knitting and it has always been a good finish look. There are no knots. When I was taught to knit I was told NEVER use a knot to join yarns. The lady showed me her way, which I share here:

Clip the yarn you are using about 12". Thread into eye of yarn needle, pick up new yarn, run the 12", "into" the new yarn, and continue to finish off the color you are using, then clip yarn closely to new yarn, this will keep yarns from splitting, coming loose, or "poking through" after washing. I have found that if I use the 12" and do not need that much, I clip off and the new yarn is continued. I don't think I remember a time when I had to have More yarn to complete to color change.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

There are videos of how to do that on U Tube. They called it the Russian join. I am making some loose knit things and my yarn are ususally not tight, never wool. Some day I will give it a try. I am new at this but having a great time. 
Karen


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I was playing around with the "Russian Join" today, as someone stated earlier they had trouble with the weaving in with the needle. I tried "braiding the yarn back on itself and WOW did I hit pay dirt. Tried it on some cotton as well as acrylic, NO slip or unraveling, even shook it, wet it and still stayed in place. Only folded back about 1 to 1 1/2 inch so did not take a lot of yarn. I did not have any 2-ply to try it on but I think it would work as you only need 3 strands to braid with....Della


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

they have a video of doing this braiding on utube, watched it today. went in to see the russian join and that was right there. it did look gd, the only prbm i have with these things are the time. more darn fiddling around...sorry, kids, but i have used slip knots for years and i don't have a hang up with it...slap me in the forehead, i am useless.... but ain't fiddling around either. they have several ways of doing this joining yarn in there. which most of you know...you are the ones that get me going in there. thanx, chickies, you are the best, whether you are male or female, i don't care. it is great. knit onward, christain soldiers....or, something...lol. night all...


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Emell said:


> Perhaps it is too early in the morning but I just cannot visualize this. As I am a visual person in learning new techniques (and not just knitting), I have to see it to get it. When you can, please post pictures. Thanks. I just finished weaving in ends on 11 afghans that I gifted for Christmas and any new, easier way to do it is welcome.


I'd like to vote for pictures too, please.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Emell said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it is too early in the morning but I just cannot visualize this. As I am a visual person in learning new techniques (and not just knitting), I have to see it to get it. When you can, please post pictures. Thanks. I just finished weaving in ends on 11 afghans that I gifted for Christmas and any new, easier way to do it is welcome.
> ...


Me too...plz


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Emell said:


> In using ChocPieMom's link, I ran across a summary of all joins, http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html, which clearly sets out how and what to do. Brilliant! Thanks ChocPieMom!


This link was great!


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

pzoe said:


> I'm going to try and explain this. If it isn't clear let me know and I'll have my better half take pictures to post since I don't want to learn how to do it.
> 
> When you have about 16 inches of yarn remaining and are getting ready to add a new skein for your project:
> 
> ...


I have found this the best advise EVER. I was given a bag of oddments - luckily all the same ply - and have been making 10" squares for a charity blanket. This method is so far way and above any other method of joining I have ever come across. Thank you so much. Norine


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Great ideas for the ends!!! So much better than weaving in ends and trusting they will stay!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a great site that has 8 different methods of joining yarn, changing colors and/or weaving in ends...it's so helpful to have all the methods in one place.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html

enJOY!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Here's a great site that has 8 different methods of joining yarn, changing colors and/or weaving in ends...it's so helpful to have all the methods in one place.
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html
> 
> enJOY!


 Love this and bookmarked it! Thanks for posting this link!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Since I have dial-up Internet, could someone explain what the Russian join for yarn is? The youtube will show only a small part of the film then stop until it loads to capacity again so it is a long process but is hard to watch. Thanks as I knit/crochet for charity so would appreciate knowing how to join without a knot.


----------



## beejayil (Nov 12, 2011)

I watched the youtube video, but found another site that was very helpful. It showed picture, and had written instructions as well. It was very clear. I can't remember the name, but if you Google "Russian Join", a lot of links will come up. I found it easy to follow and remember the steps, as found on this site.


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm trying to use this method with baby yarn on an afghan but there is one row that has a lot of yo's and it would be confusing so I'm trying to join the yarn on a plain knit row but I'll have to either lose some yarn on each ball or end up short. I think I'd rather lose the yarn on a knit row as it would be easier and the doubled yarn would be less noticeable. Does this make sense? I did buy one extra skein in case something went wrong.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Since I have dial-up Internet, could someone explain what the Russian join for yarn is? The youtube will show only a small part of the film then stop until it loads to capacity again so it is a long process but is hard to watch. Thanks as I knit/crochet for charity so would appreciate knowing how to join without a knot.


With some of the slow loading videos, if you pause the play until the line has filled then push play it should run thru without stops and starts. This means waiting before seeing but seeing in its entirity is more fun....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Nan591 said:


> I'm trying to use this method with baby yarn on an afghan but there is one row that has a lot of yo's and it would be confusing so I'm trying to join the yarn on a plain knit row but I'll have to either lose some yarn on each ball or end up short. I think I'd rather lose the yarn on a knit row as it would be easier and the doubled yarn would be less noticeable. Does this make sense? I did buy one extra skein in case something went wrong.






This is a braided join that I find works great for same color yarns, a little fiddely but worth the effort. It has worked on every size yarn I have tried it on as it uses its own tail divided to join....Della


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

What an incredible resource thread this is! Amazing.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitry said:


> What an incredible resource thread this is! Amazing.


Yah got that right..some times it's amazing how much you can learn here..some times..not so much. Worth the time to check things out.. :thumbup:


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

Della said:


> Nan591 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to use this method with baby yarn on an afghan but there is one row that has a lot of yo's and it would be confusing so I'm trying to join the yarn on a plain knit row but I'll have to either lose some yarn on each ball or end up short. I think I'd rather lose the yarn on a knit row as it would be easier and the doubled yarn would be less noticeable. Does this make sense? I did buy one extra skein in case something went wrong.
> ...


I couldn't get the video to play beyond 38 seconds. Is there a website I can go to and see if I can get it directly?


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nan591 said:


> Della said:
> 
> 
> > Nan591 said:
> ...


I went back to YouTube and watched the one with two color yarn and I imagine it's the very same with one color yarn. Such a great idea, much better than overlapping the two strands, which I did on this first join. I will use the braided method when I join the next ball. I like that there are no ends showing because this blankets needs to be viewed from either side as the same pattern. Thank you so much for your advice, Della.


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Knitry said:
> 
> 
> > What an incredible resource thread this is! Amazing.
> ...


I have learned so much from this forum and even if I'm not doing a project right that moment I like to read all the comments. I never imagined that YouTube also would be so informational.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Nan591 said:


> Nan591 said:
> 
> 
> > Della said:
> ...


I tried to find the diagram instructions that I learned from, but unfortunately her blog has dissappeared. This is the site where it was. You are right about method for two color being nearly the same, difference is you only make one braid and not back onto itself. The added in new thread makes the third strand for the braid and the end of the old divided make the other two strands. Good luck and sorry about the video.....Della

http://www.ripitgood.net/2011/06/13/the-braided-join/


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

It appears "ripitgood" blog has been removed. luv


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

I always use this join on my work and I love it!


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

I do something similar, but don't loop the two ends together. When I have about 8 inches of yarn left, I get my new skein and pull out, matching the end of the new yarn with the current at the next stitch. then I knit the double strand until the old skein is used up. 

I like the idea of looping the two strands, though, because it does seem very secure. I just think you only need 6-8 stitches to do the trick.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Emell said:


> In using ChocPieMom's link, I ran across a summary of all joins, http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2010/04/working-in-ends-as-you-go-along-same.html, which clearly sets out how and what to do. Brilliant! Thanks ChocPieMom!


It's the Mother LODE of joining and weaving! Thanks so much for posting!

(musing) Kniters are suchgreat folks! what they know, they share - so unusual in my circle of work (IT) folks, where folks delude themsleves that job security depends on being the only one who knows how to do something. Very refreshing, huh?


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

For folks who asked for pics and may not be able to watch videos, I copied the pics from techknitter's article on the Russian Join - ALL CREDIT GOES TO TECHKNITTER (Smile)

After creating the join, knit with the double thickness of yarn.

Another suggestion in the thread is to "thin" each strand of yarn by removing half of the plys, then folding and "weaving" to make the joined loops.

Personally, I use the overlap method - invisable and never unravels for me.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I love this. I have been knitting for 70yrs. I always joined at the beginingof a row, but tried this,it is great. Who knew all these Yrs.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

MOM_WOW said:


> I do something similar, but don't loop the two ends together. When I have about 8 inches of yarn left, I get my new skein and pull out, matching the end of the new yarn with the current at the next stitch. then I knit the double strand until the old skein is used up.
> 
> I like the idea of looping the two strands, though, because it does seem very secure. I just think you only need 6-8 stitches to do the trick.


I tried the spit joint but it didn't hold. I made a lumpy mess out of the Russian join. As far as braiding is concerned, I'm not that dexterous. I've now started doing the looping of the two strands and find that it works well for me and the way that I knit. To be on the safe side for the time being, however, I do about 8 inches on each side of the loop.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd like a picture showing how this works.


----------

